# Upgrade my Scott Scale 20 2008



## MarcBC (8 Dec 2008)

Mods: If this in the wrong place, please move.

I have the above bike and have an unwarranted itch to upgrade some of components. Is there anything in the list below which should be a priority (I have already done the pedals and saddle). No bling wanted, but some genuine quality replacements please. I am thinking of XTR Hubs and rims (because of the Shimano disk fittings), anything else? 

Forks: Fox 32 F100RL 100mm air sprung 
Gears: Shimano XT front and rear derailleurs
Shifters: Shimano XT rapidfire plus with 2 way release
Chainset: Shimano XT Hollowtech2
Disk Brakes: Shimano XT with 180mm front and 160mm rear rotors
Wheels: DT Swiss XR1 32H built on DT Swiss XR1 hubs - 
Handlebars: Ritchey Carbon Pro flat
Stem: Scott pro oversize
Seatpost: Scott RC 34.9mm


----------



## barq (13 Dec 2008)

It might do better over here in the mountain bike section.

I sympathise with your desire to upgrade.  Although none of what you've listed seems like a real weak point to me! Just to clarify, you aren't after bling  but what would you like to achieve? Lighter bike? Or are there any performance issues at all?


----------



## Steve Austin (13 Dec 2008)

none of that really needs upgrading, but the chainset and then the shifters would be first on my list. The XTR crankset doesn't work any better but it sure is lighter and looks kinda pimpy


----------



## 02GF74 (31 Dec 2008)

agereed - that spec. is pretty damn good - fit an flite Ti rail saddle, if you don't have one already.


----------



## Kirstie (1 Jan 2009)

There's absolutely nothing wrong with any of those components! The only place you could go is XTR but IMO it's not worth the money.


----------



## MarcBC (3 Jan 2009)

Thanks guys. I have not been around for some time so apologies for not coming back sooner.

I will leave teh bike as it is for the moment then but perhaps replace things XT with things XTR as they break / wear out.


----------



## Slick Rick (9 Jan 2009)

Id be intersted in your crankset, gears, shifters and forks if your upgrading, I have an Deore LX 05 gears, shifters and crank with square taper


----------



## MarcBC (12 Jan 2009)

Slick Rick said:


> Id be intersted in your crankset, gears, shifters and forks if your upgrading, I have an Deore LX 05 gears, shifters and crank with square taper



Slick, I will let you know when the time comes.


----------



## Slick Rick (13 Jan 2009)

MarcBC said:


> Slick, I will let you know when the time comes.


Cheers
Ohh where abouts in London are you Im in West London (Hayes). Are there any good mtb trails around west/south london?


----------

